# Thoughts on carpentry injuries/getting older



## wallwalker (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm curious to hear your thoughts and experiences with handling the physical demands of carpentry work(or other trades) as you get older.
I started doing carpentry at the age of 18, back then and in my 20's I certainly had my fair share of aches and strains but nothing really that got in the way of me performing at work. I used to always think I got paid to work out.

Fast forward to 36 years old and I've really had a rough couple years of trying to stay healthy. I am still in good shape and take care of my body outside of work but I really seem to be dealing with a lot of overuse strains that only seem to get better with taking time off of work. I've always enjoyed being physical at work and still am regularly outworking the millennials on the crew. However, a recent string of injuries and prolonged recovery times have really gotten me down and starting to get me thinking about hanging up the tool bags and getting into other work. 

I am currently dealing with pain in my shoulder that flared up after an 8 hour day screwing in ceiling tiles. Now two weeks later I'm still sore and with burning pain. Saw the doc yesterday who told me to eat lots of ibuprofin and just avoid working up and out with my arms, and if it gets worse maybe need to take some time off. Well I went back to work, had an easy day doing baseboard trim and sure enough pain was even worse lastnight and had to stay home today. Makes me feel weak to not be able to hold up to this **** anymore, especially working with guys not much younger than me who seem to hold up just fine.

It doesn't help that my boss and a couple of the other older than me sub contractors that we regularly deal with are all guys who only got into this line of work in their 40's, so now in their 50's their bodies still seem kind of fresh. Really makes me think its not the age but perhaps the miles. I was really pushed hard in my early 20's framing houses and doing log work. Still though, these guys make me feel like I have no room to complain or have issues, I should be in my physical prime.

Curious about your thoughts and experience with this subject/ Thanks!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

36? Wait till your 49. Then you'll really hurt.

I hurt my shoulder a few years back. Aleve is all that really helped, and rest. It still flares up every once in a while, but I just suck it up.

I've found that when I do a lot of light work, I feel worse. A couple weeks of heavy work, like concrete demo and I feel great. Sounds odd, but true.

I have been down a bit lately with sciatica. I just add it to the list, take a few days off, and then keep rolling.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are asking at 36 you're in trouble. I'm 63 and still hanging in there, I keep myself limber but use a inverting device for the back when it aches. My feet are probably the weekest link, after a long day they hurt. Worked on concrete floors most of my life and wish I had thought to buy the right shoes for it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

55 and I feel your pain. It seems all the jobs I get lately are on the 2nd floor. Carrying all that stuff up and then down after a hard days work isn't what I call fun. Shoulders have been a problem for years. Repetitive motion from orbital sanding killed them off. And now the back seems to strain easier. My legs always get a workout, sometimes they'll cramp up at the end of the night but it rare that they'll slow me down the next day.

36 years old and worn out? You've got a lot more coming your way if you plan on staying in your field.


----------



## MOC (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm not to proud to admit that yoga is actually perfect for most aches and pains of guys in our industry. For the shoulder check out the triangulate forearm stretch (Youtube). I have the same issues with my right shoulder. Not quite torn and I have had xrays to confirm. I tried chiropractic therapy and the only thing that helps, which I do on my own is the triangulate forearm stretch. I am 36 as well and while being in shape I agree with other guys you have to carefully go really hard all the time to not get minor setbacks. But everyone heals differently.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> 36? Wait till your 49. Then you'll really hurt.
> 
> I hurt my shoulder a few years back. Aleve is all that really helped, and rest. It still flares up every once in a while, but I just suck it up.
> 
> ...



I've dealt with sciatica most of my adult life. About 6-8 months ago I fell asleep in my layzboy, stayed in it all night and woke up a new man. I sleep in that thing every night now. Occasionally I sleep in my bed or just lay down in it and I'm in agony after a very short time, doesn't matter what position, back, sides, stomach. I know, I need a new bed but I've had plenty of beds over the years and I've yet to find one that's as pain free as sleeping in my lay z boy recliner.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Your doctor is an idiot. You have to know exactly what is wrong, and what movements will aggravate it, and how to rehab it.

Yes, different parts of your body start breaking down, or start breaking down easier.

Learn to do things using either hand.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

"Just eat NSAIDs" is a recipe for long term disaster. A MLB pitcher would never be told that, and neither should you.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> 36? Wait till your 49. Then you'll really hurt.
> 
> I hurt my shoulder a few years back. Aleve is all that really helped, and rest. It still flares up every once in a while, but I just suck it up.
> 
> ...


What is this "day off" of which you speak?


----------



## wallwalker (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply's. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm far from worn out. Just been real frustrating spending more time on the disabled list than I've ever had before. Really sucks when what you do to make a paycheck dominates the rest of your life off the clock.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A great time to broaden the career path is when one is not stuck or desperate. Exploring options in any field is not a bad idea, and it can open doors just through expressing interest.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

wallwalker said:


> Thanks for the reply's.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm far from worn out. Just been real frustrating spending more time on the disabled list than I've ever had before. Really sucks when what you do to make a paycheck dominates the rest of your life off the clock.


I'm 38 and seems every year I aquire a new regular ache or pain.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I sholdve been an HVAC guy


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

When I turned 50 or so I started taking Glucosomin w/ Condroiten, my knees will ache if I stop. My elderly dog is doing well on it too (same stuff).


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

1 guys years are different than another guys. A lot of guys look at age only and it is ignorant. One guy may blow his knees out, rip all the capsule ligaments in his shoulder or tear a rotator cuff multiple times full tissue, or break vertebraes in his back. 

one guy may be a full-time framer or commercial concrete form guy and the other one may be setting trim. The trim guys no where in the framers league for wear and tear. Most remodelers are not going to be busted up as bad as a shingler or framer most likely.

Also there are a lot of older guys running around who were not in the trades full-time as a young man like you were saying with your boss and there are many who have always done light duty and didn't spend a decade or two decades or three decades doing heavy construction or framing houses Etc

I got into the management soon enough that other than some busted bones cut muscle tissue and ligaments, torn ligaments and they're old reminders it's a non-issue.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> 55 and I feel your pain. It seems all the jobs I get lately are on the 2nd floor. Carrying all that stuff up and then down after a hard days work isn't what I call fun. Shoulders have been a problem for years. Repetitive motion from orbital sanding killed them off. And now the back seems to strain easier. My legs always get a workout, sometimes they'll cramp up at the end of the night but it rare that they'll slow me down the next day.
> 
> 36 years old and worn out? You've got a lot more coming your way if you plan on staying in your field.


55??? :blink:

I thought you and I were about the same age?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> 55 and I feel your pain. It seems all the jobs I get lately are on the 2nd floor. Carrying all that stuff up and then down after a hard days work isn't what I call fun. Shoulders have been a problem for years. Repetitive motion from orbital sanding killed them off. And now the back seems to strain easier. My legs always get a workout, sometimes they'll cramp up at the end of the night but it rare that they'll slow me down the next day.
> 
> 36 years old and worn out? You've got a lot more coming your way if you plan on staying in your field.





DaVinciRemodel said:


> 55??? :blink:
> 
> I thought you and I were about the same age?


Those damn kids---all they do is complain...:laughing:

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Most remodelers are not going to be busted up as bad as a shingler or framer most likely.


Well there's my problem...lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> 55??? :blink:
> 
> I thought you and I were about the same age?


So what are you? Old as dirt or a young hipster?:whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> So what are you? Old as dirt or a young hipster?:whistling


I'm only 29!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hipster :laughing:

But I look 29. Don't let the gray hair and wrinkles fool you into thinking I'm older. :whistling


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I'm only 29!


I thought you were about 60


----------



## hrm (Oct 17, 2017)

Given the trades' wear-and-tear on the body, are the more "experienced" folk on this list advising their sons (and daughters) to follow them into the trades or GC jobs?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

hrm said:


> Given the trades' wear-and-tear on the body, are the more "experienced" folk on this list advising their sons (and daughters) to follow them into the trades or GC jobs?




I'm the 3rd generation so obviously the writing ok the wall wasn't clear enough to stay away lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

60 here.....3 full days a week is enough for me then rest....but I don't there's stuff around the house....but I can take my time....If the job is particularly physically taxing for 3 days don't even bother asking for much the following day. I can work 7 days in a row if I have too.....just don't expect me there at 7am. 

Look at it this way after 50 if you get out of bed in the morning and nothin hurts....It's a good day


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> I thought you were about 60


I am 60, but if Leo 's 55, I'm gona be 55 also.


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

Can you post a specific link to "triangulate forearm stretch? There's a few different ones but none seems to be related to shoulder pain. 

55 btw and shoulders have been shot for years. They basically just hurt all the time. Luckily blessed with a strong healthy back so it could always be worse.

My wife just bought me a tens machine at a medical conference so I am hopeful that along with some PT and proper care, I can heal myself up or at least make it easier to sleep.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I am 60, but if Leo 's 55, I'm gona be 55 also.


You age quickly. Just a couple posts ago you were just a hooligan.:whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

About 7 years ago, a 56 lb bucket of drywall mud started to weigh 115 lbs.

I knew then....my future was changing.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Suck it up buttercups.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TxElectrician said:


> Suck it up buttercups.


Suc......never mind....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I am 60, but if Leo 's 55, I'm gona be 55 also.


I can respect a sensible liar. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Robie said:


> About 7 years ago, a 56 lb bucket of drywall mud started to weigh 115 lbs.
> 
> I knew then....my future was changing.


I had to move a bucket of it today, wasn't that heavy last week. They should put wheels on it.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Light weight mud is looking better& better...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm buying the smaller buckets.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm 35 and been framing houses since summer of freshman year of high school. Can't say I feel your pain yet but if all goes to plan I'll be done with the physical labor completely by about 40 and retired by 45. If my son's want to take over, fantastic otherwise I'll retire. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

Robie said:


> I'm buying the smaller buckets.


I have a small dolly, made of plastic, and folds up to take no space at all in the truck. Is actually pretty durable for what it is. It is perfect to carry buckets of mud and other stuff, bags of concrete.. makes a difference for me, takes up no room, and was maybe 50 bucks..


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Workingmanvan said:


> I have a small dolly, made of plastic, and folds up to take no space at all in the truck. Is actually pretty durable for what it is. It is perfect to carry buckets of mud and other stuff, bags of concrete.. makes a difference for me, takes up no room, and was maybe 50 bucks..


I'm buying the smaller buckets. :laughing:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm buying the smaller buckets.


Your knees are going to give out after moving all of those 1 gal buckets.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

JAH said:


> Your knees are going to give out after moving all of those 1 gal buckets.


More worried about my back.

I'm doing mostly in-home repair work so.....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> You're still in your prime. While your advice is noteworthy what you don't know (yet) is the physical decline is exponential. Somewhere around your early 40's whatever you neglected or whatever was a small problem starts to become more recognizable. At 50 or so the limitations are even more noticeable. It is my opinion it's the repetitive movements that get you...Quick movements and contortions under load are out of the question. Recovery times are more prolonged. Any prior injuries or conditions come back to haunt you...sometimes with malice it seems.
> 
> The young guys joke....I'll pick that up for you pop. I tell them I can pick up anything you can I just have to be more careful about how I do it and it might take me a little longer


My comment was related to injuries as I would assume the o p has or he shouldn't be having these issues with his shoulder like that, not wear and tear. As far as the wear-and-tear it is probably the same thing though, if the muscles get relaxed and let Bones and s*** move that are busted up it probably will be a bad thing. 

I do not have any wear-and-tear issues that I am concerned with, and I probably will not have any serious ones later other than my back. A mixture of heavyweights, contact Sports from a very young age and physical work probably did some damage to my back that will probably keep me from getting a full 8 hours later. I have had 3 hernia repairs from weights and work. I definitely should have done things a little different but I imagine just about everyone says that.

My dad is definitely not as strong in his mid fifties as he was in his mid thirties. When I was a kid he could still easily grab a 5 gallon pail of paint and pick it up out his pickup with one hand. Now he would probably slide it to the back of the tailgate or something. He doesn't need to worry about that anymore though so it is a non-issue as far as production goes. His big issues are with his back, I don't think he has three or four discs they were there originally. 

I definitely agree with recovery time just from being around older people who work in the trades. My father-in-law could work like a horse for 16 hours a day when he was 55, it 65 he gets wore out pretty quick and if he works his ass off for 2 long days he looks tuckered out on the 3rd and needs to rest for a couple days. Luckily he is retired and just works around his place

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> My comment was related to injuries as I would assume the o p has or he shouldn't be having these issues with his shoulder like that, not wear and tear. As far as the wear-and-tear it is probably the same thing though, if the muscles get relaxed and let Bones and s*** move that are busted up it probably will be a bad thing.
> 
> I do not have any wear-and-tear issues that I am concerned with, and I probably will not have any serious ones later other than my back. A mixture of heavyweights, contact Sports from a very young age and physical work probably did some damage to my back that will probably keep me from getting a full 8 hours later. I have had 3 hernia repairs from weights and work. I definitely should have done things a little different but I imagine just about everyone says that.
> 
> ...


I'm 60 I don't know what saved my back, but I haven't had much trouble with it, from X-rays taken over 10 years ago it should be a wreck. The vertebra are all rounded over. My trouble is in shoulders, knees and lower legs and occasionally wrists and elbows. The vertebra might have something to do with it IDK...I put it all under arthritis, live in denial and infrequent pain and just keep on.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I'm 56. I can still do everything I did at 36. Just do half as much in twice the time.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I dunno, at 67 I can pretty much pick up anything I could at 47. Maybe not as many reps, and a longer recovery time, but still enough to put most young pups in their place. :laughing:

Outside of actual spalling of the spindles, a lifetime of hard work lets you keep it up longer than those who do it casually/in fits and starts. If you've ever known an old farmer (small farm), you probably have a clue as to what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The natural progress of getting old is also becoming wiser. You'd be surprised how creative you get when your body depends on it. 



_________________


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm too smart to try picking up some of the stuff I would when I was 47. No way would I get close to some from when I was 17. Picking up one end of a 800 lb log is way out of the question.

There are 4 basic ways to shovel -I use them all now to keep from over working one set of muscles.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I only know one way to shovel and he ain't cheap. 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

These days I try not to use it if you can't plug it in! :laughing 

_________________


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Kills all those battery tools huh?

Can I have them? :smile:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Kills all those battery tools huh?
> 
> Can I have them? :smile:



I plug in a battery.



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Aspirin is your friend. Along with muscle relaxers and pain meds from the MD. When you can get them that is. Abuse has made dispensing more scrutinized. Damn drug abusers


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I've thought about approaching the doctor with this line....Hey Doc, do you care about your patients? Well at my age in order to insure my quality of life I'll need a running prescription for Viagra and some Narcotics....think it'll work?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I only know one way to shovel and he ain't cheap.
> 
> _________________


Good thing you don't live in heavy snow country...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, pain meds and NSAIDs just make it less painful to compound your injury when you're working. Definitely could need them to get to sleep. When I'm working ice is my go to pain relief.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I guess I have a fey ideas to bring to table as I'm completely injuries free at age 53. 
First OP can not stay healthy if he do heavy duty construction work for life. I did back than carry 3/4 playwood day after day and month after month. If I would stay in that condominiums framing company would be out of business. So you can not be work horse and stay healthy for life. I'm still always work horse but only for myself, I do not carry for 15 another peoples at job site.
Second pull ups BEHIND THE NECK, did and do today wonder for health of my spine. It is inline with science of spine decompression. Today I can not do pull ups but do pull downs. Load machine with only 100 pounds and do 20 pull ups per set and 10 sets or so.
I do believe that work as I do, a lot of walking and light lifting with occasional heavy lifting is beneficial to my health more than for example if I would work in office. At another hand if would do roof framing in mid of MN winter I do not think it would help me a lot in health.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

wallwalker said:


> Thanks for the reply's.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm far from worn out. Just been real frustrating spending more time on the disabled list than I've ever had before. Really sucks when what you do to make a paycheck dominates the rest of your life off the clock.


You are not working out enough in your off time. Im guilty of this myself.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

jhark123 said:


> You are not working out enough in your off time. Im guilty of this myself.


12 oz curls help me stay limber.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

RangoWA said:


> 12 oz curls help me stay limber.


I moved up to 16 oz curls. I'm still working on determining how many reps to do though.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I moved up to 16 oz curls. I'm still working on determining how many reps to do though.


You gotta train to failure man. Go big or go home.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

heavy_d said:


> I haven't gone to the gym for years and years but as time goes on its becoming extremely apparent to me that I need to get in shape. I just bought a rowing machine for my basement as it's supposed to be one of the best low impact exercises.


I would also get a machine that has a wide variety of motions. Muscles always have an opposing set, i.e. biceps/triceps. I have a small weight stack machine that hits a good variety. I had a Bowflex and liked it better for some things but I needed the space so ...


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

To add to my comments here. They close LA fitness from March. When I work I just go do pull downs with only 70 pounds at weekends, 10 sets or so. Just to do that spine extension.
So no spine extension. Get a trim job, doors and base last 3 weeks. Guess what, get in an odd back position just to show something to some guy, just 5 seconds. And managed to get nerve pinch. What is probably problem to fan is blowing at me all summer, when I work and when I sleep. 
Anyway it do feel no so good in lower back like usually. Was in bad shape from Thursday past week. Went to emergency to give me "shoot". There is legend that if you get nerve pinch you go get some "shoot" and you are good to go. In emergency nurse show up and said doctor watch video but is not at place. She give me some "muscle relaxant" even in my case it is nerve (edit with little google I figured out it was sciatica nerve that I damaged for a few days, why she give me "muscle relaxant"). But she said to me that LA fitness is open again. 
Well get one pill, good for nothing and went to LA fitness at Sunday and Monday with still significant pain in lower back and did good ol' pull downs like a million times before. Wasn't capable to work at Monday but at Tuesday I was good enough already and at Friday was helping move some really heavy stuff like billiards table and old granite countertop. There is 2-4 guys at project but they was nice and waited entire week when I will be good to lift again. 
Btw yesterday in night I was in bar and some black guy that work there asked me how old I'm and said me I look unbelievable for my years. He is not gay, I know him little he is semi pro boxer.
So look little into pull downs, or even better if you can do pull ups. Of course even 15 years go I did pull ups but that time is gone.
Edit. Another thing is I did found that simply hanging from some rod, it would be like inversion device that people use for spine, do not help me much. I just fill some load at shoulders and top back muscle. I do feel that pull downs really activate my lower back.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

tipitop said:


> To add to this. To do BTN pull ups/downs you need to have enough shoulders flexibility for it. I have, but most people do not. If you try to do this exercise and feel pain in shoulders when you do it - do not do it.


Do not forget this. Second to notice is that some pull down machine better suit my body movement than others. So it is up to you find machine that work best for you. If you can do pull ups it is way to go for sure.

Edit. If you have problem with shoulders rear delt exercises are what you need look into. I use "machine rear delt fly" but you have to find what work best for you there as somehow that muscle is actually difficult to activate when work out and find right exercise for you.

Google for yourself and you will find a tons about spine extension and rear delts at Internet.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

tipitop said:


> There is 2-4 guys at project but they was nice and waited entire week when I will be good to lift again.


How come in this life that I can not wait entire week for someone to help me. I can say "I need one guy help me" but I can not say "I will wait for that guy entire week he can lift" or "I will wait for that guy for two weeks he can help in roof framing a lot". 
16 years go worked at one high end home and we was framing a 17/12 roof. Had to go home for two weeks. Crew suppose to do roof frame and sheeting before winter and than non bearing walls. They was perfectly capable to do it without me. Guess what, they start roof and then changed theirs mind and start do interior walls. So when I come I was straight in alpinism at that 17/12 roof plus in much colder weather with ice in morning. I feel that I would to better in my life if can wait for this or that guy for doing this or that.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

tipitop said:


> Edit. If you have problem with shoulders rear delt exercises are what you need look into. I use "machine rear delt fly" but you have to find what work best for you there as somehow that muscle is actually difficult to activate when work out and find right exercise for you.


To explain little more and how much I know as many here complain about shoulder pain. Problem is shoulder gets forward rounded because front delts are easy activated even with every day work and they overpower rear delts. Hence shoulders get rounded forward. Plus when sit we all round shoulder forward. Compensation for this is exercising rear delts with weight exercises. Would advise googling something like "rear delts shoulder pain". When shoulders get rounded forward more and more space for rotator cuff is smaller and smaller.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Glad to see Tipi is enjoying this thread!


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ If old say "health is most important" is true this is most important thread.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

"I was 19 and foreman of a logging crew, screwed my back up pretty good. Some days I could barely walk, had no insurance, but a friend taught me many stretching excersises for back and legs. I tried to learn all I could about this, I rehabed myself, and at 45 my back feels pretty good. I learned to take better care of and not abuse my body."
This guy have exactly same life experience regard back like myself.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

A couple a rods, and a few screws worked for my back. It got me walkin again, but I wouldn't recommend it!! I got a new hip and a new knee after that. Thats a gravy samitch!! in and out next day. Check engine light come on at 55. Great time to buy personal disability ins. At 65 you will likely require a few new parts. I had 40 years in the trades, 30 self employed, and I was always my best worker!! There is a cost.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I was thinking about this yesterday when I was feeling the shoulder after 4 days of over head steel work (personal work) and for the first time in my career weird places like my calves, lower back ect felt sore.... not surprising with the amount of time I spend in the office. A couple times a year I'll do something for my own projects like frame an addition on a rental or form and frame our office but thsts about it other than work around the place etc... 

I looked over at my dads old Mason who is doing some flat work for me at my house, 63 and a bear up 63. Still laying rock 6 days a week. At lunch we were all sitting around BSing and I said man you are a mountain man doing that chit at 63. He said if he takes off a week at Christmas he gets stiff.... if he works he's just beat up and sore not stiff 

My masonry contractor is my age, took my route and learned the trade well and then set about business, he has 30 men and hasn't laid rock in 10 years probably. Overall I think there's draw backs to both, the stress of the larger business/overhead/fires to put out along with weight gain from being more sedentary that seems to plague truck asses whether builders, my plumbing contractor, Mason etc... vs being beat to chit at 60 and not being able to use your body the way you want in later life. 

I have had some pretty good back injuries, broken and dislocated several fingers, almost cut my thumb off, separated three ribs and cracked two, tore my capsual ligaments and muscle tissue and rotator cuff in one shoulder (dislocated 2 times), nose two times, and almost cut a thumb off tearing out a shower, cut through my palm, two tendons and arteries and a chunk of bone. Most of that in construction, some from football and fisticuffs, but either way I feel pretty good overall

I find im happiest when the mix is more construction activity on weekends than I had in 2020. Busy as hell, worked most weekends in the office this summer, since we couldn't go anywhere I figured I'd just make a chit ton of money. I like the best of best worlds, income and challenge of a bigger operation and down time can build my own stuff. Every structure on my land i built and they are well built  

Feeling that soft truck ass gut and stiff muscles though this time more than normal though and went on my first diet since I think early 2019 last week and started telling people no on weekends, working out in a gym is no substitute for working but I started back to the gym too. I have a great skill set and I dont want to not be able to enjoy it because in too out of shape or out of practice or soft 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

tang said:


> Check engine light come on at 55.


Yeppers mine came on about 56-57. And there is a huge cost for anybody that played hard sports or packed 2 sheets of 4x8 @ a time as I did. Some days pain free, others I don’t want to get out of the truck. Hell I’m jockyeying a Cat 329 digging a tank & haven’t mounted an excavator for years. Wouldn’t change a thing love it. Bring on the umbrella drinks

Mike


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The mason. Dudes hands could shale the edges off brick









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I sand edges of wood with my fingerprints.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Feeling that soft truck ass gut and stiff muscles though this time more than normal though and went on my first diet since I think early 2019 last week and started telling people no on weekends, working out in a gym is no substitute for working but I started back to the gym too. I have a great skill set and I dont want to not be able to enjoy it because in too out of shape or out of practice or soft


You're on the right track. It's all too easy to rationalize that it's no big deal to play the soft life for a while and figure you can just "go on a program" to get yourself back in shape when it's time. Problem is, every year older makes it take way longer to do that--until you hit a point where it just ain't happening. I've seen way too many guys go down that road.

There's a balance somewhere, but IMO physically you're way better off just sticking with the grind year after year like that mason you talk about. As long as you use some common sense about it. Nobody bounces as well at 50 or 60 as he did when he was 25.


----------

